# Help



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Can someone please help me I did a Hpt on the 6th September that said BFP of 1-2 weeks did another test last weekend which said I was 2-3 weeks did another today and it said 1-2 weeks I feel like all my symptoms have gone apart from feeling really giddy in the afternoon for the last two day I also just been to the toilet and there's a spot of blood in my undies can someone give me some advice I'm beside myself x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

*hug*

Did you use FMU on all tests?  Even with that, the 'weeks since conception' part of the test is notoriously unreliable.  If you can, do another test with your FMU tomorrow and if that still gives a reading of 1-2, if it were me, I'd go and get my HCG tested.  Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for your reply I did on my first one on the 6th I used my 2nd that morning on my next test then the one today I used first sample I've just done another and it says 2-3 I'm so confused I have a scan next Thursday I'm not sure how I'm going to keep calm till then my surgery don't support me at all thank you so much xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Ruffles, digital tests can be terribly unreliable re: how many weeks pregnant you are and often cause more worry than anything else. Step away from the tests - good luck for your scan.


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you sarahsuperdork appreciate your message I will be stepping away from them they have made me feel awful today I will just have to see what each day brings praying everything is ok


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Big hugs. Anxiety is only natural after everything we've been through. Fingers crossed that you're able to keep sane until Thursday. Will you post an update then?  xxx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you mandypandy I will keep you updated today I feel like I'm Avignon symptoms again it's driving me cray I'm just going to keep busy xx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've just got back from my scan not good news ladies there's a sack that has a yolk in but the measurements are so small she couldn't detect any heartbeat so she thinks the pregnancy is over she's referred me back to my own hospital where is am going to get another scan tomoz in the early pregnancy clinic I feel heartbroken x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Oh Hun, huge hugs. 

Have you had any HCG's done? 

Big, big hugs

xxx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't mandypandy they didn't even offer them at my clinic just phoned my local hospital and asked them to see me tomorrow for another scan maybe they will do it thank you for your hugs xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sending some love your way Ruffles


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

A quick update I've been back to my local hospital today they've done a scan and my hug level they found a flutter in screen today and told me to be positive we could actually see the flutter so we carry on praying we go back in 2 weeks for another scan thanks for your hugs sarahsuperdork   xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Oh that is positive news!  I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for your support mandypandy   x


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

A bit of an update been having spotting for the last week so my epu did another scan yesterday the sack & yolk are still there and grown since my last scan on the 25th sept but no heartbeat they are saying I'm only 6 weeks can this be possible when I should be 8 weeks by the fertility clinic they are not saying it's all over as the measurements are so small they can't say it's over till they get to 8 weeks which means ill scan again next week my cervix is still closed there is no sign of miscarriage as the bleeding is a small hemorage but nothing to worry about as long as spotting don't get any worse I'm beside myself at the scan we are told its over go up to ward speak to the nurse and they say its not anybody's comments or advice would be a great help please xxx


----------

